

Ask HN: Jsfiddle support to stop link farm using my product's name - forgotAgain

Someone is using my product name on jsfiddle to generate links and possibly distribute maleware posing as copies of the product. Anyone know how to get jsfiddle to kill the page? There is no information on their site on how to do so.
======
MichaelCrawford
write them a dead-tree letter. If they are incorporated then they should have
a registered agent for service of process. Send your letter to that person's
address, and point out that if jsfiddle doesn't remove the page you would sue
them for trademark infringement.

You don't really need to sue; a credible threat to do so is usually all that
is necessary.

~~~
forgotAgain
Thanks for your suggestion. I wound up contacting jsfiddle cloud provider
DigitalOcean via a DMCA complaint contact on their website.
[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/contact/#tab_abusetrigg...](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/contact/#tab_abusetrigger)

It was cleared up a couple of hours later.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
From the description you gave in your original post, your trademark was being
infringed rather than your copyright.

If that's the case, you could be liable for criminal prosecution under the
DMCA. It only applies to copyright and not to trademarks.

